# Donyboy73 awesome small engine/snowblower repair expert



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just a reminder for you newbies to be sure to subscribe to Donyboy73's youtube channel and facebook page as he is well known and respected in the small engine & snowblower community for his great videos and tips on repairing engines and snowblower related stuff. I learn a lot of stuff from him. 



Youtube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73


Facebook page: 

https://www.facebook.com/Donyboy73-The-Small-Engine-Doctor-on-Youtube-234040803408166/


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

DonyBoy and Taryl...they're my go to's for certain. Different styles, but both are darn good at their chosen trade.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

"Steve's small engine saloon" is also a good channel. Plus, he likes Beer.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Love Donyboy. 
From https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/about
Wanted to point out
...for medical costs associated with my wife's illness.

New Donyboy73 videos posted every Friday!
Voluntary donations to The Small Engine Doctor accepted below.
100% of them go back into making videos and for medical costs associated with my wife's illness.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

didn't find the link to the donation, but found it at the bottom of this article:

https://todaysmower.com/lawnmower-problems-ethanol-based-fuels-fix/


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sixtyfive Ford has a lot of good general DIY videos.that cover a broad range of handy info.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

trellis said:


> didn't find the link to the donation, but found it at the bottom of this article:
> 
> https://todaysmower.com/lawnmower-problems-ethanol-based-fuels-fix/


I used this paypal link. (See attachment). It is easy to overlook.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mustie1


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> mustie1


I dig him too. I like the way he thinks when he's troubleshooting. Sometimes he will be in the middle of a sentence and will just stop. Then he will share the thought that just entered his head.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dbert said:


> I dig him too. I like the way he thinks when he's troubleshooting. Sometimes he will be in the middle of a sentence and will just stop. Then he will share the thought that just entered his head.


his videos are long but when i want to relax it's nice to see how he figures out a problem .


----------

